# Like to solve crosswords/sudoku? Here is one in human form :-)



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

TheBrokenOne said:


> Te (Extroverted Thinking) (100%)
> your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods
> 
> Ti (Introverted Thinking) (80%)
> ...


Hi, TheBrokenOne! Where did you get that profile?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

SiFan said:


> Hi, TheBrokenOne! Where did you get that profile?


I know this quiz, it's here.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

TheBrokenOne said:


> Te (Extroverted Thinking) (100%)
> your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods
> 
> Ti (Introverted Thinking) (80%)
> ...


Another crazy test result. Oh how I love Internet testing. :dry:


----------



## TheBrokenOne (May 15, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> Another crazy test result. Oh how I love Internet testing. :dry:


I just knew you were ENTP just by reading the post you wrote. Just stay at the other end of this forum and we will be okay :-D


----------



## TheBrokenOne (May 15, 2015)

SiFan said:


> Hi, TheBrokenOne! Where did you get that profile?


Jung test on similar minds. Ive done more and with same result (different sites+different kinds). Since im back to the standard, I think I had turbulent times lately due to unfinished business in my life and that was the reason for my confusion.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

TheBrokenOne said:


> I just knew you were ENTP just by reading the post you wrote. Just stay at the other end of this forum and we will be okay :-D


Te is anti-Ti, Ne is anti-Ni. If you are getting similar results for both something is iffy about your answers.


----------



## TheBrokenOne (May 15, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> Te is anti-Ti, Ne is anti-Ni. If you are getting similar results for both something is iffy about your answers.


At least F fits. The T combination is always like that, and Ni is usually higher than Ne. When I was making the test I was sleepy after a long day. That could be the issue


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

TheBrokenOne said:


> At least F fits. The T combination is always like that, and Ni is usually higher than Ne. When I was making the test I was sleepy after a long day. That could be the issue


That result makes it look like if he








and he








_or_ alternatively these 2








inhabited _the same brain_. :laughing: Which makes it for a cool super villain. Batman's kind, probably.


----------



## TheBrokenOne (May 15, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> Which makes it for a cool super villain. Batman's kind, probably.


Uhm, if you point at it from this perspective, im starting to feel a bit crazy  Anyways.. My INFP agrees with you.

Wasnt Batman classified as INTJ/INTP/ISTP(At least thats what my comicsloving INFP told me). He could be in some point ENTJ, I mean, we are usually weirdos.

EDIT: INFP told: Joker would be proud.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

TheBrokenOne said:


> Uhm, if you point at it from this perspective, im starting to feel a bit crazy  Anyways.. My INFP agrees with you.
> 
> Wasnt Batman classified as INTJ/INTP/ISTP(At least thats what my comicsloving INFP told me). He could be in some point ENTJ, I mean, we are usually weirdos.
> 
> EDIT: INFP told: Joker would be proud.


I meant that Batman gets all the crazy villains. :tongue: As for him, in the comics he is imo ISTx depending on series. In Nolan's movie INTJ.


----------

